# Help! I can't decide how to draw this



## Lorraine01 (3 mo ago)

Okay so I'm drawing me and two friends(well heavily stylized versions) like this but I can't decide who's who

Me: INFP 4w5
Friend #1: ENTP 8w7
Friend #2: ISFJ 6w5


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

INFP holding up the peace sign, ENTP mocking her by holding up the bunny ears but in a playful way, ISFJ on the left?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

ENTP 8w7 - Top one. No doubt.
INFP 4w5 - The annoyed looking one that's having their head being pushed down by the ENTP and probably wishes they were alone in their room right now.
ISFJ 6w5 - The friendly gentle looking one who's copying the ENTP's hand gesture and smiling for the camera but not nearly as forcefully and annoying to the INFP

btw good drawing!


----------



## Lorraine01 (3 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> ENTP mocking her by holding up the bunny ears but in a playful way





Hexigoon said:


> ENTP 8w7 - Top one. No doubt.


so the consensus so far is ENTP is definitely the middle one for sure that makes sense lol


Hexigoon said:


> probably wishes they were alone in their room right now.


I literally do, all the time


Hexigoon said:


> btw good drawing!


I thought so too lol thats why I chose it off the internet (Mine won't look near as good lol)


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Lorraine01 said:


> View attachment 911932
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm drawing me and two friends(well heavily stylized versions) like this but I can't decide who's who
> ...


INFP peace sign looking at the viewer, entp trolling from behind and ISFJ annoyed at entp trolling her on the left. Actually whoever u put on the left or right doesn’t matter, as long as entp is the one in the back, that’s all it matters. Coz the left and right characters are the normal boring ones doing essentially nothing and ENTP provides all the entertainment. Talking about this from a anime series perspective.
Edit: Accidentally read infp as infj so corrected order now.


----------



## ENFPathetic (Apr 3, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> ENTP 8w7 - Top one. No doubt.
> INFP 4w5 - The annoyed looking one that's having their head being pushed down by the ENTP and probably wishes they were alone in their room right now.
> ISFJ 6w5 - The friendly gentle looking one who's copying the ENTP's hand gesture and smiling for the camera but not nearly as forcefully and annoying to the INFP
> 
> btw good drawing!


100% this.

Upset INFP: Angry enough to burn the world down and the ENTP with it, but too worried about ENTP's feelings to slap her hand away.😂


----------



## Lorraine01 (3 mo ago)

ENFPathetic said:


> 100% this.
> 
> Upset INFP: Angry enough to burn the world down and the ENTP with it, but too worried about ENTP's feelings to slap her hand away.😂


way too true


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

Lorraine01 said:


> View attachment 911932


That picture looks super cute. They kind of look like anime character besties.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

@Lorraine01 show us some of ur other completed art


----------



## Lorraine01 (3 mo ago)

ENTJudgement said:


> @Lorraine01 show us some of ur other completed art


Here's some of my best work so far


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Lorraine01 said:


> Here's some of my best work so far


Distinct use of geometric shapes and unique style, very nice.


----------



## daniella846 (1 mo ago)

A good drawing in my opinion. I like it!


----------

